# Subway



## Delusional (Oct 1, 2007)

i want to go to subway and get 3 foot-longs for 13 bucks. mmm..boo yuh. what do you guys usually get there? i was thinkin (since im trying to bulk) steak and cheese, think they got one with tuna too..


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 1, 2007)

Bulking doesn't mean eat like shit.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 1, 2007)

The steak and cheese with everything and southwestern sauce is bomb. Tuna with Lettuce, Tomatos, Pickles, Black olives and America cheese. So good.


----------



## Av8tor (Oct 1, 2007)

When I'm on the road, I regularly eat a 6" turkey (double meat) with mustard, pepper and every veggie they have.  I get it on wheat bread with NO cheese.


----------



## tphillip23 (Oct 1, 2007)

turkey and ham...on italian herb and cheese bread...mmm


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 1, 2007)

Subway is, at best, a decent food option (when it's turkey w/o cheese, or the chicken breast w/o cheese, mass amounts of veggies included).  You don't want to bulk on Subway steak and cheese.


----------



## StanUk (Oct 2, 2007)

If your bulking and there is nothing else to eat but a subway then id eat the subway!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 2, 2007)

hm ok i will stay away from the steak and cheese and whatever i get i wont get any cheese. the steak and cheese sure is delicious tho =p


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2007)

Two words: Cheat meal.


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

They were saying on the radio today, in fact, in a survey that people where given a choice to choose between McDonalds Big Mac & Subway (your choice of sides) 

a majority that chose Subway ate alot *worse *(more fat content) than McDonalds... and thinking that they were eating more healthy.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 2, 2007)

katt said:


> They were saying on the radio today, in fact, in a survey that people where given a choice to choose between McDonalds Big Mac & Subway (your choice of sides)
> 
> a majority that chose Subway ate alot *worse *(more fat content) than McDonalds... and thinking that they were eating more healthy.



    

damn that woulda been me cause i planned to get a steak and cheese haha. 
i guess if i even go there ill get somethin like chicken breast no cheese on wheat, with alot of veggies....toasted  boo yuh


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

That's usually what I do.. and ditch the mayo & oil... I just get mustard & vinegar....


----------



## Delusional (Oct 2, 2007)

katt said:


> That's usually what I do.. and ditch the mayo & oil... I just get mustard & vinegar....



gotcha, thanks for the heads up
mustard and vinegar definitely works for me  
now i wont feel bad for eating subway every now and then


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah man the steak and cheese is dope but horrible for you that's a no brainer. I'm sure they have nutritional info on their site you can check out.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

As mentioned above, Subway, at it's best, it's a food option if there are no other options.  Personally, I won't touch it.  Too me, it's glorified fast food.


----------



## Mystik (Oct 3, 2007)

3 footlongs for 13$ damn what subway is that. Last time I went they wanted to charge me nearly 9$ for one with ham and dbl roast beef and no cheese. They didnt want to just substitute the roastbeef for the turkey that was supposed to be on there. Basterds!! They knew it was rip off they cut it down to 7$ "just that once".

Anyways whatever the hell it was made me want to vomit when I went to the gym.


----------



## Tier (Oct 4, 2007)

Remember, if it tastes good, it's generally bad for you


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tier said:


> Remember, if it tastes good, it's generally bad for you




I wouldn't use that analogy.

There are tonnes of great food that is good for you.


----------



## Uthinkso (Oct 4, 2007)

When and if I do subway I get the wrap instead of the bread and just load it down with veggies and turkey breast. I've found that most gas stations in in rural areas have a Subway or Blimpies in them. Most race tracks are in rural areas, so when I'm working i can drive a quick 10-15 minute and score something at least half way decent.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 4, 2007)

Mystik said:


> 3 footlongs for 13$ damn what subway is that. Last time I went they wanted to charge me nearly 9$ for one with ham and dbl roast beef and no cheese. They didnt want to just substitute the roastbeef for the turkey that was supposed to be on there. Basterds!! They knew it was rip off they cut it down to 7$ "just that once".
> 
> Anyways whatever the hell it was made me want to vomit when I went to the gym.



hm. really? i thought all subways had that deal. damn. i know its been like that around where i live forever. then theres another deal on wednesdays or thursdays i think but i forgot what it was..either way they got some good deals and i just wanted to get 3 foot longs and make em last. take half of one to work or when i go over to a friends house.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 4, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> When and if I do subway I get the wrap instead of the bread and just load it down with veggies and turkey breast. I've found that most gas stations in in rural areas have a Subway or Blimpies in them. Most race tracks are in rural areas, so when I'm working i can drive a quick 10-15 minute and score something at least half way decent.



Honestly if you're serious about losing weight, I would avoid subway completely.  Don't eat any processed food with high sodium and pathetic nutrient content.


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2007)

Jodi said:


> As mentioned above, Subway, at it's best, it's a food option if there are no other options.  Personally, I won't touch it.  Too me, it's glorified fast food.



Have you seen their new comercials? "Helping the fight against child obesity", anything to make a buck.


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2007)

I dont live in a perfect world, so I eat Subway now and then.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dont live in a perfect world, so I eat Subway now and then.



that's weird....doesn't the processed meat and high sodium make you fat?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 4, 2007)

It's a cheat meal, if anything, period. People always say they can't eat healthy on the run and it's bullshit. How hard is it to open a can of tuna or mix up a shake. It's probably a lot faster than the time it takes to get a sandwich made at subway.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2007)

shakes are processed and tuna has high sodium....doesn't that stuff make people fat?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> shakes are processed and tuna has high sodium....doesn't that stuff make people fat?



The sodium in tuna is very low compared to lunch meat. A can of tuna has about 240 mg. of sodium.  A foot long sub has 2000 mg.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2007)

doesn't that make people fat though?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> doesn't that make people fat though?



Not that I know of.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2007)

I am just being an ass.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I am just being an ass.



Yeah, I kind of figured you would know anyway. As I'm sure you know there's a lot of stuff that's not good  for you that won't make you fat. Personally, I prefer to eat healthy as possible. If someone else wants to eat subway then I say knock themselves out. For me, it's a cheat meal.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> that's weird....doesn't the processed meat and high sodium make you fat?



Remember P, what some people can get away with others cannot. My diet has been ok at best the past 3 months. During that time I have dropped 3% bf. But my workouts have been long and hard. For most sedentary people, I would say no to Subway as well. I really like Quiznos, but wow the calories in that shit is ridiculous!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Remember P, what some people can get away with others cannot. My diet has been ok at best the past 3 months. During that time I have dropped 3% bf. But my workouts have been long and hard. For most sedentary people, I would say no to Subway as well. I really like Quiznos, but wow the calories in that shit is ridiculous!




Quiznos is one hell of a cheat meal. Good stuff, but I cannot believe how much it cost. I spent like $15 last time I went there and it was just food for me.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2007)

The only time I get a sub from Subway its the meatball sub...which might be the worst thing to get there.

I havent had one of those in a long time cuz of the cut, but I do go buy and buy a tray or two of their teriyaki as quick caloric boost.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Remember P, what some people can get away with others cannot. My diet has been ok at best the past 3 months. During that time I have dropped 3% bf. But my workouts have been long and hard. For most sedentary people, I would say no to Subway as well. I really like Quiznos, but wow the calories in that shit is ridiculous!



thermodynamics being what it is.....if you calorically know what you are intaking and out putting. 

Worked for Jared, right?


----------



## Av8tor (Oct 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> thermodynamics being what it is.....if you calorically know what you are intaking and out putting.
> 
> Worked for Jared, right?




Agreed......  And when you travel as much as I do, you have to improvise sometimes.  

I can certainly think of much worse things to eat when you're on the road.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 6, 2007)

yea im just talking about on lunch break at work, or driving home from work. ill go by a subway and its just tempting, and im usually starving. so its not an every day thing. proly once a week kinda thing, if that. at least 1 time every 2 weeks. 

do you guys think getting whatever i get, like chicken breast..on a wrap would be better? instead of getting wheat bread?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2007)

if you are doing this once a week.....WHO THE FUCK CARES?


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

P-funk said:


> thermodynamics being what it is.....if you calorically know what you are intaking and out putting.
> 
> Worked for Jared, right?



  That worked for Jared shit has sold them fuckers so many subs!

BTW-Have you seen this hip hop abs shit? Oh my god! I wanted to punch the tv!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Quiznos is one hell of a cheat meal. Good stuff, but I cannot believe how much it cost. I spent like $15 last time I went there and it was just food for me.



Quiznos is so good. But yeah its full of calories. And your right its expensive as hell!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 7, 2007)

Quizno's and Penn Station are the most expensive restaurants I've ever been to.  You could wine and dine a girl for as much as it costs to get a sandwhich and a diet coke at either place.


----------



## Av8tor (Oct 7, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Quizno's and Penn Station are the most expensive restaurants I've ever been to.  You could wine and dine a girl for as much as it costs to get a sandwhich and a diet coke at either place.




But damn......... Penn Station makes a mean sub!


----------



## Smoo_lord (Oct 7, 2007)

this might be a little off topic, but i was pretty high the other day and went to subway with some mates at about 8PM.... They had no fucking subs left! how ghey. It was actually good cos we went into the supermarket in the shopping centre and then bought heaps of steak and sausages and had a bbq instead.

But yeah there are many choices which are far worse. I personally dont like subway cos the meats they use are shite. And its pricey as fuck.

Tuna FTW!


----------



## Gorrdakilla (Oct 12, 2007)

just for the record best sub from subway = sweet onion chicken teriyaki


----------

